# Need a S&W Expert



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

So my number bought a antique china cabinet and pulled the drawers on it and there was a S&W Model 37 stainless or polished airweight .38 special sitting there. Long story short he have it to me for free ciz he knows im an instructor and love guns. Heres my question- what year do you think it is?

3 screw side pannel
Wood grips diamond etched
Serial number makes me think its old 46xxx
5 digit serial num. 

What are your thoughts on age?


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

Some pictures would be extremely helpful. The serial # is on the butt.


----------

